
Edward Snowden and Joe Rogan – 2nd round [video] - dgellow
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rl82OQDoOc&t=5816s
======
dgellow
Their first discussion was
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efs3QRr8LWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efs3QRr8LWw).

The HN discussion at that time (10 months ago) generated a lot of interest:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333063)

